# DE/MD - Sand or floating pier?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've fished DE/MD/VA exclusively from land in 2007, but given my impressive skunk ratio I'm thinking of breaking out the floating pier (aka - little boat) a few times in 2008 

The DelMarVa really has a lot to offer the small boater ... lots of options that I've really not explored yet 

With the smaller boat I'm thinking Delaware bay and Chesapeake bay on calm days, along with some back bay and river mouths.

Anyone else contemplating more time on the water this year


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My neck of the woods offers some of the best skinny water (creek and sod bank) fishing opportunities in MD. We have specs all around but you really need to be on a boat to get them. I plan to get out on the water and try this type of fishing this year if I can get a canoe/yak/something. I fished more this year than ever so I can't complain about how often I fished but of course I'd like to do more.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> With the smaller boat I'm thinking Delaware bay and Chesapeake bay on calm days, along with some back bay and river mouths.
> 
> Anyone else contemplating more time on the water this year


Should have stuck to that plan last year 
More time on the water ? You Bet ! 

You have all the info ... Get up with me


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Should have stuck to that plan last year
> More time on the water ? You Bet !
> 
> You have all the info ... Get up with me



You betcha ... you and Cyg are on my passenger list for 2008 ... I always prefer having someone along in case I do something stupid out on the water


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just got myself a canoe. It seems more stable than my yak and it'll seat three. So I plan to hit Henlopen hard this year.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Just got myself a canoe. It seems more stable than my yak and it'll seat three. So I plan to hit Henlopen hard this year.


I'm in !!!  With either you or Tom !! We will be crossing the Delaware like old George 


Fishhead .. no need to distinguish sand vs floating pier. You have lots of riverbanks and shoreline to consider on the DelMarVa. If you have the time and gas isn't $6.00 a gallon  fish as hard as you can. 

I have a feeling with these high gas prices I will be fishing my local places a lot harder this year and traveling a lot less. But i will be making the trip to CHSP.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Just got myself a canoe. It seems more stable than my yak and it'll seat three. So I plan to hit Henlopen hard this year.


Are you going to sell you your yak then ?


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Count me in!
:fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I'm in !!!  With either you or Tom !! We will be crossing the Delaware like old George
> 
> 
> Fishhead .. no need to distinguish sand vs floating pier. You have lots of riverbanks and shoreline to consider on the DelMarVa. If you have the time and gas isn't $6.00 a gallon  fish as hard as you can.
> ...


With my 3hp motor I can cruise the water all day on 3 or 4 gallons


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Are you going to sell you your yak then ?


Nope. Going to keep the Cobra Fish-N-Dive. You can have my Surf Ski, and when we go to Henlopen, I'll bring the canoe.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Nope. Going to keep the Cobra Fish-N-Dive. You can have my Surf Ski, and when we go to Henlopen, I'll bring the canoe.


I wasn't implying I'd buy it  the way you described how stable it was it sounding like you would prefer the use of a canoe vs. a yak.

What type of canoe is it? The wifey is interested in something manual that all 3 of us could use or at least her and little K.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I wasn't implying I'd buy it  the way you described how stable it was it sounding like you would prefer the use of a canoe vs. a yak.
> 
> What type of canoe is it? The wifey is interested in something manual that all 3 of us could use or at least her and little K.


Nah, plan on using both of them. The yak when I want to move, and the canoe when I need a 2-3 seater. 

The canoe is an Mad River Adventure 14. I'll post some pics for you.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Mad River Adventure 14*










Here is a close-up of the seat. The front and rear seat both have an adjustable back just like a kayak.









The middle seat would work well for your daughter. It's a bit smaller and does not have a backrest.









The edge of the canoe is more like a yak, in that it has one of those lips that would normally accomodate a spray skirt. It makes the top pretty rigid. You can also see that there is plenty of flat space to mount some rod holders too.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice rig....... Canoes have come a long way.. When someone says canoe... i think cologn..lol or i think aluminum or fiberglass.. open.. tipsy turby.. but thats a nice setup... I still want a yak though..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, it's almost like a hybrid betwee a yak and a canoe. It's made from rotomold plastic just like a yak so it's maintenance free. It's also got a closed top design like a sit-inside kayak, but the seats are still positioned so you sit up instead of inside. Sorry I didn't have measurements. It looks to be pretty stable and is actually wider than my kayak. I'll find out for sure in the spring.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics! I REALLY like that kind of canoe vs. the old style. I think my wife will dig it.

You got this used? If not could you share the details (PM If necessary)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It was a demo unit that was used for about 10 minutes. It's basically brand new. Not a scratch on it. I got it on Ebay for $350 and we picked it up in FnC's SUV.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> It was a demo unit that was used for about 10 minutes. It's basically brand new. Not a scratch on it. I got it on Ebay for $350 and we picked it up in FnC's SUV.


How wide and how long is it ? Can you take a pic of the whole thing that shows height and length . 
You know I stand up in mine ... Is that thing stable enough to stand in ?


----------



## SpotYacht (Dec 10, 2007)

Dicks's actually sells those for $499 on sale, but they sell quick once they get them in. You can always get a raincheck.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Nope. Going to keep the Cobra Fish-N-Dive. You can have my Surf Ski, and when we go to Henlopen, I'll bring the canoe.


Don't try Fishbait's Surf Ski unless your will is updated.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> How wide and how long is it ? Can you take a pic of the whole thing that shows height and length .
> You know I stand up in mine ... Is that thing stable enough to stand in ?


Haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I'll try to post more pics on Friday.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow. I didn't know you paid that little for it. Congrats on the steal, FB.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey FB, that boat looks great. I might be tempted to get one myself so I can take Jr. and the dog on it on local lakes around here. Looks like its a heavy boat at 87lb. Do you have a cart?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I have this roleez thing for my yak. It fits under my canoe too. It didn't show up in any of my pics, but it also has carry handles at the front and back just like my yak.


----------

